# Nvidias Marketing-Direktor festgenommen, wegen versuchtem Terroranschlag



## Explosiv (16. Februar 2010)

*Nvidias Marketing-Direktor festgenommen, wegen versuchtem Terroranschlag*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Marketing Manager Yushing Lui von NVIDIA wurde wegen versuchten Terroranschlags verhaftet.
Er wollte eigentlich nur nach Hongkong fliegen und hatte einen Sitz in der Business-Class gebucht. Als eine Flugbegleiterin ihn fragte, ob er irgend etwas wichtiges in seinen Taschen hätte, sagte er: "Ich habe eine Bombe in meiner Jacke". - Anmerkung von mir: "Fermi"  ?

Darauf hin reagierte sofort die Airport-Sicherheit und nahm Yushing Lui wegen angeblich versuchten Terroranschlags in Gewahrsam. Das Sicherheitspersonal hatte folgend darauf das Flugzeug genauer untersucht und eine Bombe konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Anschließend übergab das Sicherheitspersonal des Airports Yushing Lui der örtlichen Polizei und diese nahm ihn zur weiteren Vernehmung mit. Yushing Lui wurde gegen eine Kaution freigelassen und die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nun wegen versuchtem Terroranschlag´s. Was sich Yushing Lui dabei gedacht hat, weiß er wahrscheinlich nur selbst.

Quelle:
Fudzilla
Diverse


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte jemand sowas machen? Aus langeweile? o.0 Irgendwie völlig unverständlich.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

Da sieht man mal wie die Gesellschaft auf schwarzen Humor reagiert. Ich denke er hatte die neue Fermi Karte dabei, die wie eine "Bombe" im Grafikkartenmarkt einschlagen soll.
Mehr amüsant als ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Ach lol zu geil,ich frag mich nur ob man ihn nur festgenommen hat um ein Testsample von Fermi zu bekommen


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Februar 2010)

Und jetzt:
Die Moral von der Geschicht vertraue Fermi nicht
Geile Nachricht


----------



## KingKokosnuss (16. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch bestimmt nur ein PR Gag...

Als ob das wahr sein würde


----------



## Rotax (16. Februar 2010)

So ein Schwachsinn, weshalb sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft denn nun wegen versuchtem Totschlag ermitteln? Der Mann ist unschuldig und hat nichts gemacht, da kommt es dann 120%ig zu einem Freispruch.

Dass man sich so einen Scherz heutzutage in einem Flugzeug nicht mehr erlauben darf sollte jeder wissen.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

Bis auf den Schadenersatz für die Kosten des Einsatzes wird nichts passieren. Schon peinlich, wie sehr die Welt bei jedem Pups gleich eine GSG9 Staffel mit Militär anrollen lässt -.-


----------



## Explosiv (16. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, weshalb sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft denn nun wegen versuchtem Totschlag ermitteln? Der Mann ist unschuldig und hat nichts gemacht, da kommt es dann 120%ig zu einem Freispruch.



Naja, mag sein das er unschuldig ist, aber der dadurch stornierte Flug und der Aufwand des herbei gerufenen Sicherheit-Personals und deren Absperr-Maßnahmen des Flughafens, möchten ja nun auch bezahlt werden  .

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er schuldig ist. Es wird sicher zu einem Freispruch kommen, aber es wird auch nicht als zu billig für ihn werden. 
Von dem vermeintlichen Marketing-Wert für Nvidia mal abgesehen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich verzögert sich durch diesen Zwischenfall der Release von Fermi nicht


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Februar 2010)

Wie kann man nur so dumm sein...


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> weshalb sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft denn nun wegen versuchtem Totschlag ermitteln?


 
Terroranschlag ....nicht Totschlag 

Und selbst die Vortäuschung einer Straftat ist eine Straftat.
Andere in Angst und Schrecken versetzten ist nicht gerade lustig.
Stell dir zb. mal einen Sitznachbarn vor der an einer Herzschwäche leidet und mitverfolgen muß wie jemand behauptet er hätte eine Bombe dabei .

Ich war mal so Klug in einer Bank in der meine Freundin arbeitete zwei Bananen zu ziehen mit den Worten zu ihr "Ich brauche Geld von meinen Konto"

Bevor ich "von meinen Konto" sagen konnte wurde schon der Alarmknopf gedrückt und die netten Herren in den schlecht sitzenden Uniformen rückten an und nahmen mich mit.

Das ganze hat mich 1200 (Damals noch DM ) gekostet und 70 Zivilstunden wegen groben Unfugs.


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich war mal so Klug in einer Bank in der meine Freundin arbeitete zwei Bananen zu ziehen mit den Worten zu ihr "Ich brauche Geld von meinen Konto"
> 
> Bevor ich "von meinen Konto" sagen konnte wurde schon der Alarmknopf gedrückt und die netten Herren in den schlecht sitzenden Uniformen rückten an und nahmen mich mit.
> 
> Das ganze hat mich 1200 (Damals noch DM ) gekostet und 70 Zivilstunden wegen groben Unfugs.



 lol warum wolltest du denn das machen? 
Hast du etwas anderes erwartet?


----------



## TAZ (16. Februar 2010)

Morgen gibt es dann erste richtige Benchmarkergebnisse von Fermi auf chinesischen Webseiten...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Februar 2010)

> die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nun wegen versuchtem Terroranschlag´s


Wie soll das gehen, wenn er keine Bombe dabei hatte?   Wenn ich sage "Ich bringe xy um", dann ist das ja auch kein versuchter Mord, sondern höchstens eine Drohung.
Naja, ich glaube, das gab es schon mehr als einmal, dass jemand "Bombe" am Flughafen gesagt hat und es dann Ärger gab und jetzt hat's halt den Nvidia-Manager getroffen. Das ganze zeigt doch nur die Auswirkungen von 9/11.


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, wenn er keine Bombe dabei hatte?   Wenn ich sage "Ich bringe xy um", dann ist das ja auch kein versuchter Mord, sondern höchstens eine Drohung.


Das ist Störung des öffentlichen Friedens durch Androhung einer Straftat


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

"Grober Unfug" - eigentlich müsste ich permanent hinter schwedischen Gardinen sitzen


----------



## Explosiv (16. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, wenn er keine Bombe dabei hatte?



Für einen "versuchten Terroranschlag" braucht man heutzutage nicht nur eine Bombe, allein das verlauten eines Vorhabens wird schon geahndet . 

Bestes Beispiel die deutsche Sauerland-Terrorzelle.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage "Ich bringe xy um", dann ist das ja auch kein versuchter Mord, sondern höchstens eine Drohung.


 
Wenn du aber versuchst jemanden mit einem Gummimesser zu erstechen wird das auch als versuchter Mord ausgelegt .
Vollkommen egal ob das klappt oder nicht ....die Absicht zählt.
Genauso egal ist es ob jemand eine Funzende Bombe dabei hat oder ein Fake.
Die Auswirkungen auf diese Drohung sind dieselben ....auch wenn kein Bumm am Ende dabei ist.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

Recht so!
Wer dumm genug ist so einen schlechten Scherz zu reißen, hat die Fresse voll verdient.

Der kann von Glück reden, dass ich nicht sein Sitznachbar war...


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist irgendwie nur das es ja aus seiner sicht eine Bombe war-Leistungsmässig-und er sich nicht bewusst war das die Stuardess dass anders interpretiert


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

Was soll denn der Blödsinn?

Weshalb wird in seinen dummen Scherz hinein interpretiert, dass er vielleicht ein Fermi-Exemplar hatte?

Man kann auch krampfhaft nach Rechtfertigungen suchen...


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Februar 2010)

Na ja
Wenn man behauptet man hat eine Bombe unter dem Mantel, dann ist man

1. Stock dumm
2. Man hat Drogen genommen die das Hirn schädigen
3. Man arbeitet für Nvidia und ist Verantwortlich für das Fermi Projekt 

Aber bei dem Chef darf man sich nicht wundern das bei Nvidia lauter durchgeknallte arbeiten.


----------



## Low (16. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Recht so!
> Wer dumm genug ist so einen schlechten Scherz zu reißen, hat die Fresse voll verdient.
> 
> Der kann von Glück reden, dass ich nicht sein Sitznachbar war...



Richtig !
Als ich das gelesen und habe und dann die ersten Kommentare....
HALLO 
Hätte der in der Situation eine ernste Mimik gehabt, hätte ich den sofort aus dem Flugzeug geworfen...(geht zwar nicht aber egal)


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

Wohl eher letzteres trifft zu .


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Februar 2010)

wo hast du das Info her ?


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> wo hast du das Info her ?



Steht doch drunter: Quellen fudzilla


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. Februar 2010)

> Als eine Flugbegleiterin ihn fragte, ob er irgend etwas wichtiges in seinen Taschen hätte...



Ich würde das verbuchen unter "Wer dumm fragt, bekommt eine dumme Antwort."
Was geht es die Flugbegleiterin denn an, ob ein Manager etwas wichtiges in seinen Taschen hat?
Die war wohlmöglich von ATI zur Spionage angeheuert...


----------



## TheGhostdog (16. Februar 2010)

Als ob das stimmt.Ganz klar PR gag.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Februar 2010)

Hardbasevol1 schrieb:


> Als ob das stimmt.Ganz klar PR gag.



Dann aber ein ssseeehhhrrr teurer  !

Rechne mal die stornierten Flüge der Passagiere aus, die Kosten, des liegen gebliebenen Flugzeugs und deren Einsatz-Ausfall (nichts ist teuer als ein am Boden stehendes Flugzeug) und dann kommt noch der Einsatz des Flughafen-Sicherheits-Personals und zu guter letzt die Kosten der Polizei hinzu. Das wird teuer  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Hugo78 (16. Februar 2010)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich würde das verbuchen unter "Wer dumm fragt, bekommt eine dumme Antwort."
> Was geht es die Flugbegleiterin denn an, ob ein Manager etwas wichtiges in seinen Taschen hat?



Seh ich genauso.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich würde das verbuchen unter "Wer dumm fragt, bekommt eine dumme Antwort."
> Was geht es die Flugbegleiterin denn an, ob ein Manager etwas wichtiges in seinen Taschen hat?



Sorry, dass geht sie als Teil des Board-Personals sehr wohl etwas an.
Sie ist nicht nur mit-verantwortlich für die Sicherheit im Flugzeug, sondern gar für ihre eigene persönliche Sicherheit.

Außerdem wissen wir nicht, wie die Situation wirklich war - vielleicht hat sie etwas in seiner Tasche gesehen, das sie nicht erkennen konnte.

Da ist es ihr gutes Recht nachzufragen.

Das ist doch kein Kindergeburtstag in der Welt da draußen, was glaubt Ihr eigentlich?
_Dumme Frage --> Dumme Antwort_ funktioniert schon in der Schule nicht.
Manch ein Kind hier wird ein böses Erwachen erleben...


----------



## Woohoo (16. Februar 2010)

In einem Flugzeug würde ich mir solche Witze  heutzutage auch eher verkneifen.


----------



## tm0975 (16. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, weshalb sollte die Staatsanwaltschaft denn nun wegen versuchtem Totschlag ermitteln? Der Mann ist unschuldig und hat nichts gemacht, da kommt es dann 120%ig zu einem Freispruch.
> 
> Dass man sich so einen Scherz heutzutage in einem Flugzeug nicht mehr erlauben darf sollte jeder wissen.



das kannst du schon mal zu sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen. es gibt dinge, bei denen die entsprechend zuständigen stellen keinen spass verstehen und es wäre sogar in deutschland mehr als wahrscheinlich, dass du für die so verursachten kosten zivilrechtlich zur verantwortung gewogen werden würdest. das ganze hat mit sicherheit ein nachspiel. vortäuschung einer straftat ist m.e. zudem auch noch strafrechtlich relevant.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Februar 2010)

Also das ist der Beweis, die bei Nvidia haben ein Rad ab Man sagt doch nicht, dass man eine Bombe im Gepäck hat  schon gar nicht in Zeiten wie diesen.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (16. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Recht so!
> Wer dumm genug ist so einen schlechten Scherz zu reißen, hat die Fresse voll verdient.
> 
> Der kann von Glück reden, dass ich nicht sein Sitznachbar war...


Wenn ich mir Dein Pic hier anschaue, denke ich der gute Mann wäre an dem fiesen Geruch aus dem hinteren Teil Deiner Hose erstickt . Deshalb ist es wohl gut, dass Du nicht sein Sitznachbar warst *fg* .

BTT: Seit dem 11. Sep. laufen die Dinge halt anders und wer fliegen will bzw. muss, der weiss das auch .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## Clonemaster (16. Februar 2010)

jo totaler flop, geht überhaupt nicht.......

*
auser* er hatte vll doch die fermi in der tasche xD


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Februar 2010)

Ich stimme da Nucleus zu. 
Er hätte lieber eine vernüftige Antwort geben sollen. Man sollte doch mitlerweile wissen, wie man sich nach den Terroranschlägen vom 11. September zu verhalten hat.


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Februar 2010)

ihr dürft nicht so streng mit den nvidia-leute sein. fermi, unser lieber fermi-chip steht schon fast vor der tür (hoffentlich!), da kann einem schon mal vor lauter unternehmerstreß mal ein kleines malheur passieren!

ist ja niemand verletzt worden...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Februar 2010)

> *Sie:"Haben Sie etwas in der Tasche?"
> Er:"Ich habe eine Bombe in meiner Jacke""
> 
> Daraufhin reagierte sofort die Airport-Sicherheit und nahm Yushing Lui  wegen angeblich versuchten Terroranschlags in Gewahrsam. *


Alda wie geil ist das denn.... und wie das ein PR-Gag ist, ein gelungener!

Da braucht später keiner mehr Benchmarks  das Ding(Fermi) ist ne Bombe ^^
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## acc (16. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Sorry, dass geht sie als Teil des Board-Personals sehr wohl etwas an.
> Sie ist nicht nur mit-verantwortlich für die Sicherheit im Flugzeug, sondern gar für ihre eigene persönliche Sicherheit.
> 
> Außerdem wissen wir nicht, wie die Situation wirklich war - vielleicht hat sie etwas in seiner Tasche gesehen, das sie nicht erkennen konnte.
> ...



ist es nicht, da er vorher sicherlich im terminal schon durchgecheckt wurde. allein den sicherheitsbeamten geht der inhalt der taschen irgendwas an.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

Ist das jetzt wirklich Dein Ernst?

Wenn es also ein Terrorist schafft, ein Messer oder einen Sprengsatz an Bord zu schmuggeln, und eine Stewardess bemerkt ihn - darf sie dann nicht danach fragen?

Glaubst Du das eigentlich selbst?


----------



## acc (16. Februar 2010)

ganz offensichtlich hat sie derartiges nicht bemerkt, eine bombe wurde nämlich nicht gefunden. irgendwann muss auch mal schluss sein mit diesen terrorwahnschwachsinn, ist nur noch nervig. das richtig üble sind dann die kaputten, die am liebsten eine vollständige überwachung für jeden fordern.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

acc schrieb:


> ganz offensichtlich hat sie derartiges nicht bemerkt, eine bombe wurde nämlich nicht gefunden.



Kann man das denn vorher wissen?

Ich möchte wissen, ob Du immer noch so saucool wärst, wie Du Dich hier gibst, wenn Du an ihrer Stelle gewesen wärst...


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2010)

@acc

Anscheinend fliegst du nicht oft ....sonst wüßtest du das das eine der Standartfragen zum Handgepäck ist 

Terrorwahnschwachsinn ?.....ist das dein Ernst 

Erkläre das mal den Angehörigen derer die durch Terrorismus ums Leben gekommen sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Anscheinend fliegst du nicht oft ....sonst wüßtest du das das eine der Standartfragen zum Handgepäck ist


 
Wenn ich durch die Kontrolle latsche, muss ich das Handgepack abstellen, meine Schuhe ausziehen, alle Dinge, die ich bei mir trage, auf eine Plastikschale legen und dann durch den Scanner gehen. Das Handgepack wird durchleuchtet, eventuell geöffnet (meist schauen sie rein, wenn auf dem Bild etwas nicht klar ist).
Wenn der Scanner piept, kommt der Typ mit dem Handteil und leuchtet dich gründich ab. Der guckt auch in die Taschen rein, ob nicht doch noch eine Kalaschnikow drinne ist ().
Dann darf man die Schuhe wieder anziehen und die Sachen aus der Schale nehmen.
Man kann sich ausrechnen, wie das abläuft, wenn man einen langen Mantel anhat.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2010)

Das war eine Scherz der nach hinten los ging 

Aber ich meine die Sicherheits Leute übertreiben es mehr als...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Das war eine Scherz der nach hinten los ging
> 
> Aber ich meine die Sicherheits Leute übertreiben es mehr als...



Das sehe ich genauso...das wird schon wieder hochgeschaukelt, das ist ne wahre Pracht, aber was solls wird ehh nix bei rummkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2010)

Man könnte auch sagen, dass man einen langen Kolben in der Hose hat.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich durch die Kontrolle latsche, muss ich das Handgepack abstellen, meine Schuhe ausziehen, alle Dinge, die ich bei mir trage, auf eine Plastikschale legen und dann durch den Scanner gehen. Das Handgepack wird durchleuchtet, eventuell geöffnet (meist schauen sie rein, wenn auf dem Bild etwas nicht klar ist).
> Wenn der Scanner piept, kommt der Typ mit dem Handteil und leuchtet dich gründich ab. Der guckt auch in die Taschen rein, ob nicht doch noch eine Kalaschnikow drinne ist ().
> Dann darf man die Schuhe wieder anziehen und die Sachen aus der Schale nehmen.
> Man kann sich ausrechnen, wie das abläuft, wenn man einen langen Mantel anhat.


 
Du bist am falschen Ort auf dem Flughafen, der war schon im Flugzeug und die *Flugbegleiterin* wollte wissen ob etwas wichtiges im handgepäck ist. Es geht ja darum das nix beschädigt wird oder wichtige medikamente zu hand sind. Einfach ne schwachsinnige bemerkung von dem Typ, der es eigentlich wissen sollte. 
Aber wie man sieht hat diese PR-Aktion wieder das langsam abebbenden Interesse wieder geweckt.


----------



## Burak_50 (17. Februar 2010)

WTF ?!

Auch wenn ich auf schwarzen Humor stehe, geht das doch etwas zu weit.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (17. Februar 2010)

Eine weitere Aktion in sachen Gratis Werbung und ihr fällt alle drauf rein...naja gg


----------



## Wendigo (17. Februar 2010)

Habe zwar gestern keine Nachrichten gesehen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so rumgegangen ist, dass das all zu viele mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Februar 2010)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie die Gesellschaft auf schwarzen Humor reagiert. Ich denke er hatte die neue Fermi Karte dabei, die wie eine "Bombe" im Grafikkartenmarkt einschlagen soll.
> Mehr amüsant als ernst zu nehmen.


Das ist schon OK so, wenn man da Arger kriegt. Schließlich ist das ein riesen Aufwand (alles muss durchsucht werden, der Abflug verzögert sich usw.) und im schlimmsten Fall kann es da womöglich noch eine Panik geben, die dann wirklich gefährlich ist. Zum Glück für ihn hat er das aber in San Francisco durchgezogen und nicht in China.


----------



## Reigenspieler (17. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Was sich Yushing Lui dabei gedacht hat, weiß er wahrscheinlich nur selbst.


Wohl nicht viel.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist mal wirklich dumm! Also späße sind ja erlaubt, aber naja das geht schon etwas weit.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Februar 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ihr dürft nicht so streng mit den nvidia-leute sein. fermi, unser lieber fermi-chip steht schon fast vor der tür (hoffentlich!), da kann einem schon mal vor lauter unternehmerstreß mal ein kleines malheur passieren!
> 
> ist ja niemand verletzt worden...




Heißt das wir sollen nV in den ***** kriechen?
Ohne mich!


----------



## acc (17. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Kann man das denn vorher wissen?
> 
> Ich möchte wissen, ob Du immer noch so saucool wärst, wie Du Dich hier gibst, wenn Du an ihrer Stelle gewesen wärst...



ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich jemand an einer bombe rumhantieren sehe, rufe ich die polizei und frage denjenigen erst garnicht. wäre ziemlich dumm oder?


----------



## acc (17. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @acc
> 
> Anscheinend fliegst du nicht oft ....sonst wüßtest du das das eine der Standartfragen zum Handgepäck ist



sicherheitspersonal ja, stewardess nein.



> Terrorwahnschwachsinn ?.....ist das dein Ernst
> 
> Erkläre das mal den Angehörigen derer die durch Terrorismus ums Leben gekommen sind.



andere ursachen wie kriege, hunger, unfälle aller art fordern wesentlich mehr todesopfer wie terrorismus. erkläre mal den angehörigen wieso terrorismus so stark bekämpft wird, während andere todesursachen nicht so stark bekämpft werden.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

Und wen rufst Du im Flugzeug?


----------



## acc (17. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Und wen rufst Du im Flugzeug?



flugzeug stand auf der startbahn, schon mitgekriegt?


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

Ja, schon.
Wen hätte sie rufen sollen - auf der Startbahn?
Das Sicherheitspersonal, das übers Rollfeld rennt, während man sie dabei beobachten kann?

Schwierige Situation.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man behaupten kann, dass sie als Bordpersonal kein Recht zu fragen habe.


----------



## acc (17. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ja, schon.
> Wen hätte sie rufen sollen - auf der Startbahn?
> Das Sicherheitspersonal, das übers Rollfeld rennt, während man sie dabei beobachten kann?



stimmt ist natürlich sinnvoller, den terroristen zu fragen ob er eine bombe hat.



> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man behaupten kann, dass sie als Bordpersonal kein Recht zu fragen habe.



das recht hat sie, aber nicht das recht auf eine wahrheitsgemässe antwort. sowas wie privatsphäre existiert schon noch und als dienstleister sollte man auf den umgang mit kunden schon noch etwas wert legen .


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

acc schrieb:


> stimmt ist natürlich sinnvoller, den terroristen zu fragen ob er eine bombe hat.



Darum gehts doch gar nicht.
Vielleicht sah es so aus, dass er sich nicht hätte anschnallen können, weil er was großes und wichtiges in der Tasche habe.
Oder weiß der Geier was da los war.

Und Sicherheitsvorschriften sind Sicherheitsvorschriften - die gehen in so einem Fall nunmal vor.

Oder ist sein Persönlichkeitsrecht mehr wert als das Recht auf Sicherheit von allen anderen Passagieren?


----------



## acc (17. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Oder ist sein Persönlichkeitsrecht mehr wert als das Recht auf Sicherheit von allen anderen Passagieren?



ja, wer sicherheit will, muss sich in einen bunker verbarrikadieren.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

Ja, Du hast Recht - und wehe in dem Bunker sagt jemand er habe eine Bombe dabei.

Deine Sicht ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und weiteren Diskussionsbedarf sehe ich hier nicht.

Das Thema ist für mich hiermit gegessen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. Februar 2010)

Nichts gegen dich, aber du machst wegen jedem Sch**** eine User-News! Das nervt!


----------



## Rotax (17. Februar 2010)

Hier diskutieren mal wieder kräftig Leute mit, die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wie die Wahrheit und die Hintergründe zu dem ganzen sind. Wenn ihr nicht versteht warum so gehandelt wird haltet euch raus.

Und damit meine ich nicht Nucleus.


----------



## acc (17. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast Recht - und wehe in dem Bunker sagt jemand er habe eine Bombe dabei.
> 
> Deine Sicht ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und weiteren Diskussionsbedarf sehe ich hier nicht.
> 
> Das Thema ist für mich hiermit gegessen.



wenn du meinst, du musst deine privatsphäre aufgeben für mehr sicherheit,  ist das dein problem, aber lass die privatsphäre der anderen dabei aus dem spiel. immer an das bekannte zitat von benjamin franklin denken.


----------



## Rotax (18. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dich schon in deiner Privatsphäre verletzt fühlst, wenn jemand berechtigt wissen will was du in deiner Tasche hast, dann musst halt den Flieger meiden und den Bus nehmen.

Hast du die Sache mit dem vereitelten Detroit-Bombenattentat denn nicht mitbekommen?

Man man man...


----------



## Explosiv (18. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich, aber du machst wegen jedem Sch**** eine User-News! Das nervt!



Dann lese Sie doch einfach nicht  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------

